# Daily Figure Posing Tips



## J'Bo (Aug 31, 2003)

Since alot of our members are competing in figure for the first time this fall i thought that i would create some tips for them. I will do my best to describe the best posing stances tips and problems that alot of competitors make. 

If anyone wants to do a web-cam posing lesson (best way to learn) just pm me and let me know. So here we go.

Before you even enter on stage there are a couple of things that are essential. 

#1 bikini bite (a roll on or spray on adhesive)....
Bikini Bite all butt areas of the suit to ensure it does not move when on stage. depending upon the cut of the suit you may also have to do the bust line (that is if you have one  ) There is nothing worse then your suit turning into a thong on stage and you not being able to do anything about it. So get a friend to just fold back the edge of your suit and apply a line of bikini bite all the way from the crotch of the suit to the upper hip area. Fold suit back down and press firmly. Make sure that the suit is even on your cheeks  When you are doing a suit change simply take a wet wipe (yes those baby wipes come in handy as you will find out) and simply wipe up the extra glue...caution it will take some of your color off so have touch up color ready to apply.

#2 straps tied evenly and not too tight...
Everyone may be thinking that these are such trivial things, but in reality they all play part of showing off your best physique. Depending upong what type of suit you have you may have several ties/straps. Make sure to tie your suit evenly and not have one string hanging lower than the other. You also want to feel secure in your suit but you dont want to tie the suit so tight that you are creating folds of skin or constricting an area. 

#3 make-up and hair touch up...
Make sure that you give yourself the once over before you head on stage.

#4 the pump up...
When you are backstage waiting to go on make sure that you are pumping up and eating your last minute sugar (as prescribed by trainer). Do lights reps to pump up all bodyparts to ensure that you are showing the judges all of your hard work. 

#5 vaseline...
Yes i said it...the lights on the stage are unbelievably bright and  hot...once you are up there for 2 min your mouth starts to dry out (especially cause you havent had any water for the last day or so)...dip your finger in the vaseline like you were putting on lip gloss...then spread the vaseline all over your teeth and the inside front and bottom lips...if you dont do this you wont be able to smile for long without your lips drying out and curling up...believe me i have seen it and almost laughed my ass off on stage 

#6 wear your best smile...
Some of my clients dont smile as me (actually no one i know does  ) so one tip i give them to keep smiling the entire time they are on stage is to slightly bite the sides of their tongue...this creates a soft but real looking smile when your freaked out nervous and all you want to do is eat and drink.

#7 mentally think "I AM THE SHIT"...
If you dont have confidence the judges will see that the moment you step foot onto the stage...a great poser with an ok body can land top spot because they attract attention and shine on stage...dont ever look dissapointed because you did not receive top call outs or because you did not win...judges will remember you next time, trust me. So no matter what you have to say to yourself to get yourself feeling great...do it. You worked your ass off to get to where you are now so show them all your work and how proud you are of yourself. None of the judges or audience members know how hard it was to diet and train to get where you are, its your job to show them...common things people recite in their head as they walk on stage: "i own it", "i am the shit" (my personal favorite  ).


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok so now that we are ready to actually start walking  and strutting your stuff on stage lets move on to the walk (my personal fav. ). 

*Entering and Exiting the Stage*

First impressions are everything here so the way you enter the stage is VERY VERY important. 

Tip #1: Never show your inner thigh
When you start walking at anytime whether it be entering the stage, exiting the stage or moving positions NEVER start walking with your back leg (leg farthest from the judges). Practice starting and stopping in different situations and placements. 

Tip #2: Make eye contact
As soon as you start walking to get on stage put that smile on and turn your head to look at the audience and judges. Look like you are loving being there regarless if you feel nervous as hell and feel like  One tip i have that alot of competitors do but is not nessesary is to nod at each of the judges to ackowledge them. All you look like is a nodding chicken with terretes so dont do it. A simply nod or smile is sufficient. 

Tip #3: Model Bitch Walk
Attitude is everything here and insecurities and flaws will show through your walk if you arent all together. Ever watch a run way fashion show? Well be the model only wear your best smile. Your not there to make friends your there to give the audience a show. Competitors think i am a snob when i walk on stage...ask me if i care  cause the walk and attitude has gotten me first call outs at every show. 
Just ask NT  about my attitude bitch walk 

Tip #4: Whats Relaxed?
As soon as you start walking keep your head up, shoulders flexed, and entire body tight. Nothing worse then a competitor that walks like a normal person then stops in the line up and sets their pose. This is especially important in Figure competition because you are not supposed to look like you are flexing at all.  The judges may ask you to relax if they think that you are trying to hard. If you keep your tightness the entire time you are on stage then you have them beat  

Tip #5: SORE losers always lose
If you dont get first call outs dont sigh or relax, hold your head up high because there is always room to move. Same goes for once you are done on stage, dont just run off walk just like you came on stage and acknowledge the audience and judges.

Ok so now that you are on stage time to get the posing down  this is one reason why i switched from fitness to figure competitions...more time to show off  on stage.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

Holy cow I just reaized this was here.  I am going to work on my web cam and see if we can work on posing


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

good...we need to


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

i know but i wonder if the black screen thing is gone.


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

this helps me a lot J'Bo, thanks!!! You are sooo correct about #3 . All the girls in my last show who placed had that walk mastered! Even though I practiced it for several weeks once you get on stage with the lights and all those eyes on you, it is quite different but at least now I that I've done it once next time will be easier!!!

One more tip with Bikini Bite: apply it like J'Bo says; only on the outer edge of the bikini bottom (and top). Backstage I put it all over the inside bottom, looked like I wet myself! I made so many rookie mistakes! I also recommend not getting a spray tan then putting Jan Tana over it and then DreamTan2 over that...I was dark but my legs were streaked. I don't think it was noticeable enough to be a big deal but next time I am doing 1 spray tan then DT2, that's it!  Makeup & hair I did my own. I went to the counter a few weeks before, had them do my stage makeup and bought the stuff, practiced at home. When I got there I was all ready to go but some gals came in and prepared backstage. A few had no tan and did DT2 backstage and makeup and hair backstage...I couldn't imagine!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 31, 2003)

Note to self: Don't practise tip #3 at the mall with friends...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

THIS IS GREAT!! THANKS J'BO!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 12, 2004)

remember "your the shit"


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll TRY!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

Daily tip for today.

ALWAYS start walking onto the stage with your outter leg closest to the audience. NEVER show your inner thigh, as this is most womens problem area.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Wear flip flops when not on stage!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

bikini bite your butt AFTER you go to the washroom


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

could you imagine the ones who put it on just before going potty..........


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

i have done it before...it rips your tan and skin right off the booty


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

ouch.......did the seat bang down......hee hee

I'm gonna send you a PM in a bit hon


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

well ask NT...my pants were sticking to my arse all night afterwards.

but a little tip...baby wipes takes it off EASY


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey.....I was thinking...We should create a thread describing how to clean your posing shoes and suit


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

how to clean them?

well baby wipes work best for anything...they take protan off of your suits if you get some on right before going on stage. comet works wonders for getting dream tan off of the palms of your hands. i always wash my suits after the comp in laundry detergent in warm water. never rub the material together or put in the washer  for cleaning all the crap off of your body after the comp. use body scrub with a fluff ball and lather away. i wont tell everyone what i use before i start pro tanning to get all the dead skin off of me. ok i will. i use a dish scrub pad and scrub til i am red


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

here's a tiny little article on cleaning suits:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/merry7.htm


----------

